# Potty trained boy wetting pants



## htovjm (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking for someone who has been through this and had some success. My son will be four in January and he has been wetting his pants for a year now. He potty-trained in 10 days at 21 months old. He started regressing about the time our whole family got sick for a month, I got pregnant and lost a baby, got pregnant again and had horrible morning sickness for 20 weeks.

All of those stressors are gone now, but the wetting has continued and perhaps gotten worse. I admit to not handling it well for quite awhile. There was definitely some shaming/disappointment. We were all going through stress at that point.

BUT for the past 3 or so months I've handled things much better (IMO). I keep a limited number of pants in his drawer that he has access to. If he wets his pants, I simply tell say something like "Oh, you are wet. Please go take care of that." Most of the time he runs off to change his pants, then I typically have to remind him to go potty and there can be some resistance there. If he happens to get it on the floor (a lot of the time, sometimes large amounts), I ask him to clean it up himself. Most of the time, he does this willingly. If he doesn't, I will say that it needs to be cleaned, before he can [insert desirable activity here] and that typically motivates him. Again, no shaming or disappointment. I always treat him warmly through the whole process. I have seen zero improvement doing this (although our relationship is better). In fact, he is now letting it all out on the floor more often.

He knows exactly when he is peeing, so I know he is not unaware of this. He has places that he will go while peeing (under the table, behind the couch, in the closet) and he takes a specific posture (squatting on the floor) while peeing. I have such a sense that I can even tell right before it happens and remind him to pee which he refuses to do, then proceeds to wet everywhere one minute later. I tried scheduling him to pee on the potty, but he was so resistant to that it became a huge battle so I gave up.

I am really just sick of this. I gave up potty-training my younger son because I just couldn't handle all the wet clothes, pee on the floor, etc. I am due with a new baby in a couple months and I would love to see this problem go away as soon as possible.

Please....has anyone found a solution to this?


----------

